# Your favorite Baroque music



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

What are your favorite compositions from the area? I'm undecided bwtween Purcell's King Arthur and Bach's organ music; while my favorite period in Classical music is the Romantic one (for several reasons, the most would the emotional, soft sounds that makes it very easy to get into the mood, at least for me), there is no period I won't listen to, be it from Medieval to present day.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

This.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://www.talkclassical.com/52014-love-baroque.html?highlight=


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> the most would the emotional, soft sounds that makes it very easy to get into the mood, at least for me


I think you should listen to some Esaias Reusner (Delitiae Testudinis I - Paul Baier), some Sainte Colombe (Savall v. 2), some Tobias Hume (Susanne Heinrich) , some Muffat concertos (Georg Muffat, nor Gotlieb, try Gunnar Letzbor's recording), some of CPE Bach's sonatas, the ones called "for Kenner and Liebhaber" (ideally played by Jocelyne Cuiller) some of Georg Bohm's suites (played by Wolfgang Rübsam or Gustav Leonhardt), some Arauxo (Bernard Foccroulle's recording would suit you I think.) Buxtehude's suite BuxWV 272, Pachelbel's Hexachordum Apollinis (Gérard van Reen maybe), some moody Spanish songs (Nadine Balbeisi and Fernando Marín's recording is perfect) and some late Froberger, maybe the tombeau on his own future death (Vartolo on Naxos for that)


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Mandryka said:


> I think you should listen to some Esaias Reusner (Delitiae Testudinis I - Paul Baier), some Sainte Colombe (Savall v. 2), some Tobias Hume (Susanne Heinrich) , some Muffat concertos (Georg Muffat, nor Gotlieb, try Gunnar Letzbor's recording), some of CPE Bach's sonatas, the ones called "for Kenner and Liebhaber" (ideally played by Jocelyne Cuiller) some of Georg Bohm's suites (played by Wolfgang Rübsam or Gustav Leonhardt), some Arauxo (Bernard Foccroulle's recording would suit you I think.) Buxtehude's suite BuxWV 272, Pachelbel's Hexachordum Apollinis (Gérard van Reen maybe), some moody Spanish songs (Nadine Balbeisi and Fernando Marín's recording is perfect) and some late Froberger, maybe the tombeau on his own future death (Vartolo on Naxos for that)


Do you really think of CPE Bach as a Baroque composer? I'm not terribly familiar with his music, but I don't hear much of the Baroque in the little I have heard.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

flamencosketches said:


> Do you really think of CPE Bach as a Baroque composer? I'm not terribly familiar with his music, but I don't hear much of the Baroque in the little I have heard.


Well, here's an argument, a "paradigm case" argument. If you listen to Froberger (who is clearly baroque isn't he?) as played by Johannes Maria Bogner the music sounds a similar _genre_ to CPE Bach as played by Jocelyne Cuiller. And similarly if you listen to the way Paul Beier players Reusner's Bk 1. Indeed the way the affetti change in Frescobaldi (toccatas Bk 1, cappriccii) may be relevant here too.

What I mean is, there are the seeds of _empfindsamer stil_ in c17 music, though clearly it didn't flourish till later. And Froberger's late descriptive music is a case in point.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

My favorite is most definitely Handel and Bach.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh, I almost don't want to get involved in this thread as it's just too heavy but here goes. I adore the baroque, more than any other period, but it's almost impossible to try and limit it or bring it under control as it's monstrous. The variety of different styles, genres and utilisations of 1600-1750(ISH) music is heady and often out of control. What are you after? Sacred music, solo keyboard, consort music, opera, secular cantata? It's got it all! My favourite composers are, in no particular order:
Georg Philip Telemann
Giovanni Gabrieli
Dietrich Buxtehude
CPE Bach
Jan Pieterzoon Sweelinck
You can't go wrong with baroque and, interestingly, JS Bach sees to have gives himself off into a separate world of my baroque listening. He's somehow 'other' to me, but his Musicalische Opfer is a staggering work.


----------

